# Warning !!!! Valencia area 18/19/20 Oct



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi there 
To any one touring Spain at the moment and heading towards the Valencia/Alicante area.We are having very bad thunder storms and many roads are flooded with roads and a bridge washed away.I would suggest staying away from this area until around 20 Oct when the forecast is better...


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Too true - my head is still reverberating from the thunder and our dog has only just crawled out from under the bed. BUT it's looking pretty good here in Benicaaaim today - so far.

Ian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Further to my original post the damage can be viewed here

http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=javea+oct&search=Search


----------

